# New member here



## princejered26 (Feb 20, 2019)

Hoping to get some advice, answers, opinions and other things that can help my relationship with my wife. I'm in very deep situtation.

My wife wants to go back being a prostitute again because of financial problem. I tell her that its not way to solve everythinhg. She is a prostitute before we married and i know that. But of course, I dont want her to go back in that world. I feel like not a man if i will let her go back being a prostitute.


----------



## Dragan Jovanovic (Jan 16, 2019)

Why in the gods name did you marry a prostitute?? Well,tell her that you will not share your wife with other people. If she cant understand that,then it is time for divorce.


----------



## Dragan Jovanovic (Jan 16, 2019)

There are woman living on the streets homeless yet they have enough morals not to sell their bodies. Tell her that now she is your wife and she must act like one. If she seriously doesnt see what is wrong with her being a prostitute and married to you,then sir your only option is to divorce and find another woman who had morals..


----------



## Visexual (Nov 8, 2008)

It really doesn't matter what a spouse was or did before you. And, I do mean the period(.)

I came really close to marrying a prostitute myself before I met my current wife of 47 years. It was in Panama and the girl was originally from Argentina. If I hadn't met my, now, wife when I did, that girl might be my wife.

I was her boyfriend and back then if you were a prostitutes boyfriend, there were some great perks. Not only were you having sex with a real pro, it was free. The girls didn't even want their boyfriends to buy them anything because it could be construed as payment for sex. That's how they separated their personal life from their professional life.

OK, seriously, being a prostitute in today's world has dangers. If illegal where you two live, it could mean jail. And with the STD's of today's world, it could be a health hazard for you both.

But if she really didn't mind the work, or maybe even enjoyed it, with precautions it might be a financially smart move. Heck, a lot of married couples have sex with others. Swinging is pretty common these days and enjoyed by both. There are even women who are sexual surrogates and help other men. Her having sex with others has nothing to do with your being a man. Just always remember, she's not having affairs and she comes home to her man who is you!


Talk about these things and find out what's in her mind and heart.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

princejered26 said:


> Hoping to get some advice, answers, opinions and other things that can help my relationship with my wife. I'm in very deep situtation.
> 
> My wife wants to go back being a prostitute again because of financial problem. I tell her that its not way to solve everythinhg. She is a prostitute before we married and i know that. But of course, I dont want her to go back in that world. I feel like not a man if i will let her go back being a prostitute.


Which country do you live in?

There could be serious legal implications for you. In the UK, for example, if a man is married to a prostitute he can be found guilty of living off immoral earnings and sent to jail, even if he was unaware that his wife was working as a prostitute.

So, what is the legal situation where you live, @princejered26?


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

princejered26 said:


> Hoping to get some advice, answers, opinions and other things that can help my relationship with my wife. I'm in very deep situation.
> 
> My wife wants to go back being a prostitute again because of financial problem. I tell her that its not way to solve everything. She is a prostitute before we married and i know that. But of course, I dont want her to go back in that world. I feel like not a man if i will let her go back being a prostitute.


It's not quite clear what your question is. Maybe think about that. 

If it's unacceptable to you personally to be married to a prostitute, then you are entitled to feel that way, and you need to make that clear to her. It's not your decision whether she does that. It's your decision whether you will stay with her if she does. And you need to make that clear to her. Not "you can't..." but "what I will do is..."


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Sounds like it’s time for you to get a second job buddy.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> Which country do you live in?
> 
> There could be serious legal implications for you. In the UK, for example, if a man is married to a prostitute he can be found guilty of living off immoral earnings and sent to jail, even if he was unaware that his wife was working as a prostitute.
> 
> So, what is the legal situation where you live, @princejered26?


What if your wife is a prostitute and you don't know it, but she's doing it for free and you live in the US?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

StillSearching said:


> What if your wife is a prostitute and you don't know it, but she's doing it for free and you live in the US?


If she is doing it for free she wouldn't be a prostitute.

Was there actually, you know, a _reason_ why you made your post? :scratchhead:


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

princejered26 said:


> My wife wants to go back being a prostitute again because of financial problem.


Damn, I hate when that happens.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Damn, I hate when that happens.


My first LTR girlfriend was a call girl, so that kind of thing does happen.


----------

